# URLs umschreiben



## maarian (26. Januar 2007)

Hallo habe nochmal ne Frage...

Also um sachen per link in die DB zu schreiben oder zu löschen arbeite ich mit zb.

index.php?del=eintrag dann fragt er if ($_GET del == ja usw ne dann führe ich den befehl dort aus.
Allerdings baue ich gerade eine Community auf und wenn man sein gb eintrag löscht sein profil Aktualisiert dann macht er das ja immer wieder weil in der Browserzeile steht ja noch index.php?del=ja

habe jetzt sowas gesehen http://*******/framework.php/module/user_detail/iduser/17845/del/3171735

und dann macht der das nur einmal und die url oben verändert sich auch nicht wie funktioniert das weil irgendwie ist das praktischer


----------



## Gumbo (26. Januar 2007)

Dabei handelt es sich um eine URL-Umschreibung mittels des Apache-Moduls „mod_rewrite“ oder einer vergleichbaren Technik.


----------



## maarian (26. Januar 2007)

ok danke 4 info


----------

